# Lord Royce Resto Mod



## Schwinny (May 8, 2021)

Got this old 59' Lord Royce in a pile of rollers and just couldn't toss the frame.
19" frame, 26" wheels
Twin-Double Bar Cantilever frame is a keeper.
Frame, Stem, Handlebars, seat post clamp, Crank and Sprocket are original.
They covered up that cool snowflake sprocket with a full chain guard when it was new, pffft.
Its real comfortable to ride. Smooth and quiet. 
Its got a 26x1.95 on the back and a 26" skinny up front right now but I may switch the front to match the rear
First time making one like this. What would something like this go for?


----------



## 1motime (May 8, 2021)

Looks great as is!  That big and little works!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 8, 2021)

Something cool looking like that to ride at the beach would get listed around $200-250 in So Cal.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

I dig that pie pan but I don't have any closed guards I could use somethin' like that for 

Here in the Carolinas it'd be a $250+ priced bike; Especially if you throw the guard & some chrome fenders on it. 
Lord Schwinny LOL


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 4, 2021)

Final Iteration
Its a bit smaller bike and the original bars were a reach so I changed them to paperboys and went with the same size tires front and back.
This thing is easy pedaling and smooth riding'. It will be hard for me to sell, I kinda like it.


----------

